# luxating patellas



## ivyagogo (Sep 11, 2007)

I brough Gryff to the vet today for his check up and surely enough, he does have a luxating patella. It's not very severe and doesn't require any surgery, however, he's on glucosomine for life. What should I say to his breeder?


----------



## Pixiesmom (Jul 31, 2008)

I'm sorry about Gryff. I would tell the breeder what was discovered-I think they'd want to know. 
I found out a few months ago that Pixie has LP in both legs, and a bad case of it. She's been on Cosequin for a few months now, and like Gryff will be for life also. She has never limped and walks normally so far. Other than the popping I hear, I would never have known. The vet wants to take a wait and see approach. So, I guess we'll cross that bridge if and when we come to it. I told her breeder. Pixie's mom had to have an emergency hysterectomy, and the dad was neutered and retired. I know both parents didn't have it though. I know that we took a chance with her being the tiniest puppy in any litter in the history of her breeder. She's so great that I don't care. Oh well. 
Gryff should be A-Ok.


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Ivy,
Yes, definitely let your breeder know. Are both of his parents health tested with patellas on offa? 

I posted this on another thread but Isabelle was rated a grade 2 patella and I talked to my vet about whether to repair it or not. I said I would wait as every dog I know has had one repaired the other had surgery within a year. It is important to keep them from not being overweight btw. But since Isabelle has been on raw, I can't make her patella slip. I went to go show my MIL as her my SIL thinks her dog has a bad patella or hip. But now Belle's is fine. I havent had her rechecked but I think it might be from eating the raw diet (she is eating animal joints daily- ewww!) But maybe that worked!


----------



## Jill in Mich (Feb 24, 2008)

Cody's surgery this past June was for a luxating patella. I'm hoping he doesn't have to have the other knee done, I'm not sure either of us would live through it (since I'd kill him before the 10 weeks was up). Tess has it much more than Cody (she usually runs on 3 legs) but I doubt she'll ever need the surgery since she's much less active than Cody.


----------



## Laurasch (Jul 1, 2008)

Pixiesmom said:


> . Other than the popping I hear...QUOTE]
> I hear popping when I pick Pepper up sometimes. It is coming from his front legs. I'm very careful to pick him straight up but often I hear one or both pop. Could anyone tell me what this is?
> Thanks, Laura


----------



## ivyagogo (Sep 11, 2007)

I don't know what that is. Gryff's only symptom is that he skips on one leg when we walk. That sounds like what Beth was describing. Does Pepper skip when he walks?


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Laurasch said:


> Pixiesmom said:
> 
> 
> > . Other than the popping I hear...QUOTE]
> ...


----------



## marb42 (Oct 19, 2008)

I'm sorry about Gryff, but I hope that the glucosomine keeps him strong. Marble was diagnosed with that on his very first visit, and the vet said it was common in small breeds. I can hear and feel it pop when I brush his leg. 

Amanda, that is interesting about the raw food possibly helping Isabelle, and it's a good thing you can't make it slip. 

Gina


----------



## RikiDaisyDixie (Apr 15, 2008)

*This is for you Gryff...*

A big kiss....


----------



## ivyagogo (Sep 11, 2007)

I love you Linda! I already have my midnight New Moon ticket!


----------



## Laurasch (Jul 1, 2008)

Havtahava said:


> Laurasch said:
> 
> 
> > Laura, how do you pick him up? Are you picking up by his torso or by his shoulders? I am trying to figure out why his legs would pop when his weight is being taken off them.
> ...


----------



## Lily's mom (Sep 23, 2009)

My Lily also has this problem. The vet says it doesn't bother her; but we have to keep an eye on her. She was the runt of the litter. (And also the most special!) She kicks her back leg often to kick the little knee back in place. I am hoping that it won't require any surgery! It certainly hasn't slowed this little zoomie girl!


----------



## Pixiesmom (Jul 31, 2008)

Lily's mom, you may want to get her on a glucosimine supplement. It can only help the situation.


----------



## Lily's mom (Sep 23, 2009)

Thank you for the advice. I will talk to her vet. It doesn't seem to bother her, but it worries me! I want the best for my little Hav!


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Sorry to hear about Gryff. I was shocked when the vet told me Shelby had LP in both hind legs. You would never know it the way she runs, jumps and dances on her hind legs. Vet said if it doesn't bother her to just let her be, but I am always a nervouse wreck when she is running like a crazy dog and jumping over things.


----------



## Pixiesmom (Jul 31, 2008)

Michele, Pixie is the same way. If the vet never diagnosed LP, I would never have known. She's very very active and shows no sign of lameness or favoring one leg-not even any stretching to pop the knee in place. The vet said on a scale of 1-4, the right leg is a 4 and the left a 3 or 4. So, the best I can do is keep her on the Cosequin and hope for the best.


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

I'm surprised that the vet didn't mention the glucosomine or Cosequin. I'll ask him about it when I bring her in for her nail trim. My German Shep had hip displasure(?) and he was on Cosequin for a long time.


----------

